
Show HN: Hyperdeck – a new client-side programming notebook - chmelynski
https://www.hyperdeck.io
======
charlieegan3
Clicking save when not logged in redirects to /signup. Think it should be
register. Looks cool though.

~~~
chmelynski
Thanks! Should be fixed now

